# قصص الطوفان عند الحضارات القديمة



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ِمن المعروف منذ زمن طويل أن قصص الطوفان تنتشر انتشارا" واسعا" في جميع انحاء العالم ،فهناك قصص عن الطوفان في بعض مجتمعات الشرق الأدنى القديم ، وفي الهند بورما والصين والملايو وأستراليا وجزر المحيط الهادي ، وفي جميع مجتمعات الهنود الحمر.
ولعل اهم هذه القصص قصة الطوفان السومرية ، وقصة الطوفان البابلية ، وقصة الطوفان اليهودية كما ترويها التوارة وعلى الرغم من التحريف الذي يشوب بعض تلك القصص الا أنها متفقة على أنه قد حدث طوفان عظيم وانه كان هناك رجل صالح قام ببناء سفينة وحمل فيها من كل الحيوان زوجين اضافة الى أهله ومن تبعه من الناس المؤمنين بالله وسوف نعرض لأهم هذه القصص
قصة الطوفان السومرية:
كان الناس يعتقدون حتى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ان التوراة هي أقدم مصدر لقصة الطوفان ، ولكن الاكتشافات الحديثة أثبتت أن ذلك مجرد وهم ، حيث عثر في العام 1853 م على نسخة من رواية الطوفان البابلية ، وفي الفترة ما بين 1889م و 1900 م ، اكتشفت اول بعثة أثرية أميركية قامت بالنقيب في العراق اللوح الطيني الذي يحتوي على القصة السومرية للطوفان في مدينة نيبور " ( نفر) ثم تبعها آخرون ، ويبدوا من طابع الكتابة التي كتبت بها القصة السومرية انها ترجع الى ما يقرب من عهد الملك البابلي الشهير ( حمورابي ) وعلى انه من المؤكد أنها كانت قبل ذلك
ملخص القصة حسب الرواية السومرية تتحدث عن ملك يسمى ( زيوسودا) كان يوصف بالتقوى ويخاف من الله ، ويكب على خدمته في تواضع وخشوع ، أخبر بالقرار الذي أعده مجمع الآلهة بارسال الطوفان الذي صاحبه العواصف والأمطار التي استمرت سبعة أيام وسبع ليال، يكتسح هذا الفيضان الأرض ، حيث يوصف ( زيوسودا) بأنه الشخص الذي حافظ على الجنس البشري من خلال بناء السفينة.
قصة لطوفان البابلية
ملحمة جلجامش : في الثالث من كانون الأول / ديسمبر عام 1872 م اعلن سيدني سمث عن نجاحه في جمع القطع المتناثرة من ملحمة جلجامش بعضها الى بعض ، مكتوبة في اثني عشر نشيدا" ، أو بالأحرى لوحا"، ومحتوية على قصة الطوفان في لوحها الحادي عشر:
وملخص القصة أنه كان هناك رجل يسمى جلجامش أمرته الآلهة أمرته الآلهة بان يبني سفينة ، وان يدع الأملاك ، وانه احتمل على ظهر الفلك بذور كل شئ حي ، والفلك التي بناها كان عرضها مثل طولها وانه قد نزل مطر مدرار...الخ ثم استوت السفينة على جبل نيصير ( نيزير) وهو جبل بين الدجلة والزاب اأسفل.
قصة بيروسوس:
في النصف الأ ول من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ،وعلى أيام الملك أنتيوخوس الأول ( 260-280ق . م ) ، كان هناك احد كهنة الاله ( رودك ) البابلي ، ويدعى بيروسوس قد كتب تاريخ بلاده باللغة اليونانية في ثلاثة أجزاء واحتوى الكتاب على قصة الطوفان وتقول الرواية أنه كان يعيش ملك اسمه ( اكسيسوثووس) وهذا الملك يرى في الحلم ان الاله يحذره من طوفان يغمر الأرض ويهلك الحرث والنسل فيأمره بأن يبني سفينة ياوي اليها عند الطوفان، فيني هذا الملك سفينة طولها مائة وألف ياردة وعرضها أربعمائة وأربعون ياردة ويجمع فيه كل أقربائه وأصحابه ، ويختزن فيه زادا" من اللحم والشراب فضلا" عن الكائنات الحية من الطيور وذات الأربع
ويغرق الطوفان الأرض ، وتستقر السفينة على جبل حيث ينزل وزوجته وابنته وقائدة الدفة ، ويسجد الملك لربه ويقدم القرابين..الخ
وسنواصل التحدث عن قصة الطوفان اليهودية كما ترويها التوراة
والادلة الأثرية تدل على ثبوت قصة الطوفان
واكتشاف مظاهر للحياة ما قبل الطوفان 
للمهتمين نرجو الانتظار ولكم حبي
موسوعة المعارف العامة 
اختراعات واكتشافات
الجزء الاول​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بغاية الروعة والاهمية

كمليه حتى ينزل بالمسابقة

اليوم ممكن اعملها


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

قصة الطوفان اليهودية كما ترويها التوراة:

وردت هذه القصة في الإصحاحات من السادس إلى التاسع من سفر التكوين وتجري أحداثها على النحو التالي:رأى الرب أن شر الانسان قد كثر في الأرض ، فحزن أنه عمل الانسان في الأرض وتأسف في قلبه ، وعزم على أن يمحو الانسان والبهائم والدواب والطيور عن وجه الأرض ، وأن يستثني من ذلك نوحا" لأن كان رجلا" بارا" كاملا" في أجياله ، وسار نوح مع الله وتزداد شرور الناس ، وتمتلئ الأرض ظلما" ويقرر الرب نهاية البشرية ، ويحيط نوحا" علما" بما نواه ، آمرا" إياه بان يصنع فلكا" ضخما" ، وان يكون طلاؤها بالقار والقطران من الداخل ومن الخارج ، حتى لا يتسرب إليها الماء ، وان يدخل فيها اثنين من كل ذي جسد حي ، ذكرا وأنثى ، فضلا" عن امرأته وبنيه ، هذا إلى جانب طعام يكفي من في الفلك وما فيه ( تك 6 : 1 – 22 )

ويكرر الرب أوامره في الإصحاح التالي فيأمره أن يدخل الفلك ومن معه ، ذلك لان الرب قرر أن يغرق الأرض ومن عليها بعد سبعة أيام ، وذلك عن طريق مطر يسقط على الأرض أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة ، ويصدع نوح بأمر ربه فيأوي إلى السفينة ومن معه وأهله ، ثم انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم وانفتحت طاقات السماء ، واستمر الطوفان أربعين يوما على الأرض وتكاثرت المياه ورفعت الفلك عن الأرض وتغطت المياه ، ومات كل جسد يدب على الأرض ، ومن الناس والطيور والبهائم والوحوش ، وبقي نوح والذين معه في الفلك على جبل أرارات 
إن هذه النصوص بمجموعها تؤكد حدوث قصة الطوفان وهي في شكلها العام تتطابق مع ما ورد عنها في القرآن

الأدلة الأثرية في العراق تدل على ثبوت قصة الطوفان:
يرى بعض علماء التاريخ وبعض المفسرين أن الطوفان الذي أصاب قوم نوح لم يشمل كامل الكرة الأرضية بل شمل منطقة معينة هي وادي الرافدين ، ولقد أجرت عدة بعثات أثرية بعض التنقيبات في سهول بلاد الرافدين للبحث عن الآثار التي تذخر بها تلك المنطقة التي شهدت عدة حضارات
ولقد كشفت تلك التنقيبات إلى أن هذه المنطقة شهدت طوفانا عظيما قضى على الحضارة السومرية التي كان أهلها يقطنون في سهول الرافدين ،فقد ظهرت آثار الطوفان جلية في أربعة مدن رئيسية في بلاد الرافدين : أور ، وأريش ، وشورباك وأخيرا كيش 
وفد كشفت التنقيبات الأثرية إلى أن هذه المدن قد ضربها الطوفان في حوالي 3000 قبل الميلاد

التنقيبات في أور
إن أقدم ما تبقى من هذه الحضارة هو مدينة أور المعروفة اليوم " تل المكيار " والتي يعود تاريخها إلى عام 7000 قبل الميلاد ، وكانت قد سكنتها حضارات متعاقبة سادت ثم بادت ومن خلال المكتشفات الأثرية لهذه المدينة تبين بان تلك الحضارة ضربها طوفان رهيب وأن حضارات نشأت مكانها تدريجيا
قاد عالم الآثار سير ليونارد وولي حملة تنقيب من قبل " المتحف البريطاني " وجامعة بنسلفانيا" الأمريكية في العام 1928 م في المنطقة الصحراوية بين بغداد وخليج فارس، وقد وصف عالم الآثار الألماني ورينر كيلر تنقيبات سير ليونارد وولي كالتالي :" عندما قدمت حملة علماء الآثار إلى تل المكيار التي ترتفع 50 قدما جنوب المعبد ، وبعد التنقيب وجدوا صفا طويلا من القبور فوق بعضها وقناطر حجرية رائعة وخزائن الكنوز التي كانت ممتلئة بأقداح ثمينة ، وخوابي رائعة ومزهريات وطاولات وبرونزيات وفسيفساء وفضة تحيط بهذه الأشياء التي يغطيها الغبار وبعد عدة أيام من الحفر والتنقيب نادى أحد العمال قائلا : نحن على مستوى الأرض ووضع نفسه في النفق ليقنع نفسه ، ظن وولي أن هذا كل شئ ، انه رمل نقي ( غريد ) وهو نوع من الرمل ينحل بالماء فقط.
لقد قرروا أن يواصلوا الحفر وبعمق أكبر، فحفروا داخل الأرض على عمق ثلاثين قدما ، وفي الستة أقدام الأولى من الحفر كان لا يزال في الطين ، فجأة، وعلى عمق عشرة أقدام ، توصلوا إلى دليل واضح على مساكن بشرية .

ونقل ماكس مالوان عن سير ليونارد وولي قوله:
" الطوفان هو الدليل الوحيد الممكن لهذا الطمي الهائل الذي وجد تحت التلة في مدينة أور، والذي فصل بين الحضارتين : بين مدينة أور السومرية ومدينة العبيد الآشورية"
ولقد دلت التحليلات المجهرية لهذا الطمي أو الغريد الهائل الذي وجد تحت التلة في أور تكدسها نتيجة للطوفان.
مدينة كيش : وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لمدينة كيش السومرية المعروفة اليوم ب " تل الأحيمر"وهي مدينة أخرى من مدن الرافدين، ويصف تاريخ السومريون القدماء هذه المدينة ب" الموقع الأول للأسرة الحاكمة "

مدينة شورباك : المدينة الجنوبية في بلاد الرافدين شوربا المعروفة اليوم ب" تل الفرح " تحمل أيضا دليلا واضحا على الطوفان من خلال الأبحاث الأثرية التي قام بها أريش سكمرت من جامعة بنسلفانيا" في هذه المدينة من العام 1920 حتى العام 1930 ، وكشفت هذه التنقيبات الأثرية النقاب عن ثلاث طبقات من المساكب التي امتدت في عصر ماقبل التاريخ إلى الأسرة الحاكمة الثالثة كمدينة أور من 2004 – 2112 قبل الميلاد 
وكانت الأكتشافات المميزة بيوتا مبنية بشكل رائع مترافقة مع كتابة مسمارية وقوائم من الكلمات يدل على التطور الراقي الذي كان موجودا في نهاية الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد وكذلك كانت هناك لآثار للطوفان في مدينة أريش الأثرية.​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اكتشاف آثار سفينة نوح​

اكتشف علماء الآثار في العام 1959 آثارا لسفينة نوح على جبل جودي ،و ما يعرف Gudi  في المنطقة الواقعة بين العراق وتركيا وسوريا ولقد نشرت صحيفة life magazine في عدد أيلول / سبتمر من العام 1960 في الصفحة الثانية تحقيقا عن خبر اكتشاف سفينة نوح كما نشرت بعض الصور لموقع الاكتشاف.
وزار أحد علماء الآثار السيد رون وايات موقع السفينة في العام 1977 ، وأكد أن موقع السفينة يرتفع حوالي 6300 قدم فوق سطح البحر وعلى بعد حوالي 200 ميل عن البحر المتوسط.

اكتشاف مظاهر للحياة ما قبل الطوفان:

عثر مستكشفون أميركيون تابعون لوكالة الفضاء / ناسا / على عمق مئات الأمتار تحت سطح البحر الأسود على بقايا منطقة سكانية في بقعة وقعت فيها سيول مدمرة قبل 7500 عام تعادل في أهميتها اكتشاف أطلال بومبي المدينة الرومانية القديمة التي دمرها بركان" فيزوف" قبل عدة قرون
وذكرت وكالة الأنباء " رويترز " في تحقيق لها بهذا الشأن أن روبرتبا لارد أحد المستكشفين أوضح أن فريقه من جمعية " ناشيونال جيو غرافيك" عثر على هيكل مستطيل قد يكون عائدا لبناء تم انشاؤه على عمق 310 أمتار تحت سطح البحر، مما يشير إلى أن أناسا كانوا يعيشون هناك قبل اغراق طوفان هائل للمنطقة، الأمر الذي يعتبر شواهد على مستوطنات بشرية.

وقال بالارد في حديث هاتفي من سفينة الأبحاث " نورذرنهورايرون"على مسافة 20 كيلو مترا قبالة الساحل التركي أن الأكتشاف هائل ويرجع البناء والقطع الفنية فيه إلى العصر البرونزي الحديث الذي كانت بدايته قبل نحو 7000 عام، كما أنه يضم كمية كبيرة من الأطلال تحت سطح الماء مما يشير إلى أن عددا كبيرا من الناس كانوا يعيشون فيها واعتبر إن هذا الأكتشاف يفوق أهميته اكتشاف حطام التايتانيك في العام 1985
وقد تم التعرف على القطع المكتشفة بمجسات ضوئية "سونار" وتم تصويرها بواسطة عربة متنقلة تدعى " أزجوس" وهي بحجم الغسالة الكهربائية ومتصلة بباخرة الأبحاث بكابلات من الألياف الزجاجية ، وتبلغ مساحة الهيكل المستطيل الذي تم اكتشافه أربعة أمتار عرضا و15 مترا طولا.​​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك مشرفنا وممنونة لتشجيعك المحبب ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك

وموضوعك الرائع

الرب يباركك

شكرا جدا​


----------

